# My Collection



## ellisonj132 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not terribly large but just started to add more this fall

Paph Michael Koopowitz
Paph sanderianum 
Paph 'Jerry Spence'
Paph insigne 
Paph. parishii 
Paph St. Swithin
Paph Spiderman
Paph phillipenense 'album'
Paph wenshanense x Pacoon x wenshanense
Paph Prince Edward of York
Paph. (Makuli x Raisin Glory)
Paph. Madela
Phrag Ruby Slippers
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii 
Paphiopedilum druyii 
Phrag wallisii
Paph barbatum 
Paph wardii 
Paph rothschildianum 
Paph venustum 
Paph. spicerianum 
Paph hsinying maru x raisin pie
Paph incantation x raisin pie 
Coryanthes misasii 
some mixed Phalanopsis
Phalanopsis 'Balden's Kaleidoscope'
Brassiolaeliocattleya and Brassia nodosa
Bletilla striata
Cypripedium reginae
Cypripedium calceolus
Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens
Cypripedium acaule


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Not bad at all, hope to see some photos soon,


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks I have some under Cypripedium and a few under paphiopedilum here.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice selection!!! Have your multies bloomed or are those still youngsters? Jean


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just the Parishii. the rest are small


----------



## Wendy (Dec 5, 2011)

Some nice multis in there! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2011)

You are well on your way!


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2011)

great list, keep posting as it grows.


----------

